# Time off on paystubs



## Oops (Oct 6, 2021)

On my pay stub, what's the difference between "Personal Holiday" and "Vacation"?   Also, what's the cut off for vacation accumulation, if any?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 6, 2021)

Oops said:


> On my pay stub, what's the difference between "Personal Holiday" and "Vacation"?   Also, what's the cut off for vacation accumulation, if any?


If your state allows personal holiday, take them first. My state doesn't. Then take vacation.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 6, 2021)

Oops said:


> On my pay stub, what's the difference between "Personal Holiday" and "Vacation"?   Also, what's the cut off for vacation accumulation, if any?


Use ph in a week you worked ot and also had vacation. That way you still get time in a half for working on your normal day off.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 6, 2021)

Oops said:


> On my pay stub, what's the difference between "Personal Holiday" and "Vacation"?   Also, what's the cut off for vacation accumulation, if any?


Also, cut off for accumulation is 1.5 times what you accrue in a year. For instance, if you get 3 weeks vaca (120 hours) and 4 days ph (40 hours) you can accrue 4.5 weeks vaca (180 hours) and 6 days ph (60 hours).


----------



## dcworker (Oct 6, 2021)

Up to 5 yrs	Up to 2 weeks (80 hrs)	3 weeks (120 hrs)
5 to less than 10 yrs	Up to 3 weeks (120 hrs)	4.5 weeks (180 hrs)
10 to less than 25 yrs	Up to 4 weeks (160 hrs)	6 weeks (240 hrs)
25+ yrs	Up to 5 weeks (200 hrs)	7.5 weeks (300 hrs)


----------



## FrankM0421 (Oct 7, 2021)

Oops said:


> On my pay stub, what's the difference between "Personal Holiday" and "Vacation"?   Also, what's the cut off for vacation accumulation, if any?


 If you work a10 hour shift on a holiday you get 10 hours of vacation to use another day.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 7, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> Vacation you gain by hours worked.  Personal Holidays you get by working on a holiday.  If you work a10 hour shift on a holiday you get 10 hours of personal holiday to use another day.


You get vacation time (in place of the paid holiday) if you work on the holiday, not personal holiday.

I’ll add that there is no reason to ever use PH on a holiday week since any hours worked outside of your normal days will pay at 1.5x regardless of which type of benefit time you happen to use that week. So always use vacation time on those weeks if you have it and plan on picking up other shifts.


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler (Oct 7, 2021)

Holiday pay or time and one half is paid when you work holidays such as 4th of July, Labor Day, Juneteenth etc. 
Personal holiday hours are earned just like vacation hours of pay are earned. Both personal and vacation hours are earned at a % rate based on how ever many hours you work in a week.  
Keep in mind that Personal Holiday hours are lost if you leave Target and vacation hours are paid out in a lump sum.  This is possibly why there was a reply to use up personal holiday hours first.  I believe it one is termed that both are lost and not paid out.  



dcworker said:


> Up to 5 yrs Up to 2 weeks (80 hrs) 3 weeks (120 hrs)
> 5 to less than 10 yrs Up to 3 weeks (120 hrs) 4.5 weeks (180 hrs)
> 10 to less than 25 yrs Up to 4 weeks (160 hrs) 6 weeks (240 hrs)
> 25+ yrs Up to 5 weeks (200 hrs) 7.5 weeks (300 hrs)


This looks a little high to me. As an "over 10 but less than 25yr" employee I max out my vacation hours accumulation at 180.  If I don't take some I don't accumulate anymore.


----------



## Luck (Oct 7, 2021)

SnoopyIsCooler said:


> Holiday pay or time and one half is paid when you work holidays such as 4th of July, Labor Day, Juneteenth etc.
> Personal holiday hours are earned just like vacation hours of pay are earned. Both personal and vacation hours are earned at a % rate based on how ever many hours you work in a week.
> Keep in mind that Personal Holiday hours are lost if you leave Target and vacation hours are paid out in a lump sum.  This is possibly why there was a reply to use up personal holiday hours first.  I believe it one is termed that both are lost and not paid out.
> 
> ...


This is a DC thread, different vacation earn rates. 
Also note that vacation does NOT pay out lump sum, at least not every state. My state definitely doesn't, and its an easy way to spot when am OM is about to quit or is worried about being fired when they start using up as much of their vacation time as possible. 



Oops said:


> On my pay stub, what's the difference between "Personal Holiday" and "Vacation"?   Also, what's the cut off for vacation accumulation, if any?


People made this too complicated. 

Vacation is just regular vacation time. 

Personal Holiday is Targets way of getting around "but what about my religious holiday how come we get Christmas off but not Hanukkah, etc." So they provide "personal holiday" time that you can use to take those days off. 

Which essentially means its just extra vacation days, but the critical difference is PH will still earn you your 1.5x pay (since it is a "holiday") if you worked overtime that week. 

Another key difference is that PH accrual does not impact vacation max limits. So you can max out at your 3 weeks of vacation, but also have several PH days built up as well. 
This allows you to take a vacation longer than 3 weeks you might not be able to otherwise. 

Ordinarily guys saved it to use during mandatory OT season in case they had to call out so they still get the extra money, but since its permanent mandatory nowadays its not really a factor. 

Someone mentioned using PH first but I argue the opposite, save onto it as much as you can because it isn't affected by vacation max limits and lets you cheat the system slightly.


----------



## Oops (Oct 7, 2021)

Luck said:


> Ordinarily guys saved it to use during mandatory OT season in case they had to call out so they still get the extra money, but since its permanent mandatory nowadays its not really a factor.



I think a good way to use it is to take a day off so you either miss Saturday or Monday overtime (for B1/B2 people).  Whoever came up with overtime scheduling for B1/B2 is insane.  Working 4 days a week for 40 hours then throwing in a 12 hour day on both Saturday AND Monday?   Good fucking grief.  No wonder people call in on their overtime days.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 7, 2021)

SnoopyIsCooler said:


> Holiday pay or time and one half is paid when you work holidays such as 4th of July, Labor Day, Juneteenth etc.
> Personal holiday hours are earned just like vacation hours of pay are earned. Both personal and vacation hours are earned at a % rate based on how ever many hours you work in a week.
> Keep in mind that Personal Holiday hours are lost if you leave Target and vacation hours are paid out in a lump sum.  This is possibly why there was a reply to use up personal holiday hours first.  I believe it one is termed that both are lost and not paid out.
> 
> ...


That isn’t accurate. Ph isn’t earned as a percentage of hours worked. You earn more vacation hours for working ot in a week (until you reach 2080 hours), but you get the same amount of ph regardless of how much you work.

For instance, this most recent check I stopped accruing vaca (I’m over 2080 hours) but I am still accruing ph.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 7, 2021)

SnoopyIsCooler said:


> Holiday pay or time and one half is paid when you work holidays such as 4th of July, Labor Day, Juneteenth etc.
> Personal holiday hours are earned just like vacation hours of pay are earned. Both personal and vacation hours are earned at a % rate based on how ever many hours you work in a week.
> Keep in mind that Personal Holiday hours are lost if you leave Target and vacation hours are paid out in a lump sum.  This is possibly why there was a reply to use up personal holiday hours first.  I believe it one is termed that both are lost and not paid out.
> 
> ...


Not all states pay out vacation.


----------



## Luck (Oct 8, 2021)

Oops said:


> I think a good way to use it is to take a day off so you either miss Saturday or Monday overtime (for B1/B2 people).  Whoever came up with overtime scheduling for B1/B2 is insane.  Working 4 days a week for 40 hours then throwing in a 12 hour day on both Saturday AND Monday?   Good fucking grief.  No wonder people call in on their overtime days.


I agree entirely. I wish they could just have a sign up sheet/go by seniority and let us pick a dedicated day. I would gladly work every Saturday or whatever day nobody else wants and never have a god awful double 12 weekend again.


----------



## targetdude1 (Oct 23, 2021)

Luck said:


> Someone mentioned using PH first but I argue the opposite, save onto it as much as you can because it isn't affected by vacation max limits and lets you cheat the system slightly.




Yeah, at my DC it's well know also that if you get sent home on a OT day, or part of that day, and you backfill with PH, it's time and a half. for this reason it's treasured above vaca.


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 24, 2021)

The amount of vacation time allowed to be accrued depends upon your length of service. The limits should be in your handbook. (Not sure how DC works, but for stores it is also on the pay and benefits website.)


----------



## IntrovertOutlaw (Oct 24, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> Vacation you gain by hours worked.  Personal Holidays you get by working on a holiday.  If you work a10 hour shift on a holiday you get 10 hours of personal holiday to use another day.


You don't get Personal holiday hours from working on the holiday.  They add additional hours to your vacation hours.  Personal holidays accumulate at 0.77 hrs per week.


----------



## IntrovertOutlaw (Oct 24, 2021)

Oops said:


> I think a good way to use it is to take a day off so you either miss Saturday or Monday overtime (for B1/B2 people).  Whoever came up with overtime scheduling for B1/B2 is insane.  Working 4 days a week for 40 hours then throwing in a 12 hour day on both Saturday AND Monday?   Good fucking grief.  No wonder people call in on their overtime days.


That's the only way it would work.  Keep in mind that those are two separate work weeks.  It is just the way the days fall, so you are still only working one scheduled OT day a week.


----------



## IntrovertOutlaw (Oct 24, 2021)

Luck said:


> I agree entirely. I wish they could just have a sign up sheet/go by seniority and let us pick a dedicated day. I would gladly work every Saturday or whatever day nobody else wants and never have a god awful double 12 weekend again.


It's not so much of a double 12 weekend, as people look at it.  You have to always look at the schedule in the way you are paid.  The work week goes from Sunday - Saturday, which means B1 is off their first two days of the week and the last day of the week.  I know we tell people that our off days are Saturday, Sunday, and Monday which is correct, but just not in that order.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 24, 2021)

IntrovertOutlaw said:


> It's not so much of a double 12 weekend, as people look at it.  You have to always look at the schedule in the way you are paid.  The work week goes from Sunday - Saturday, which means B1 is off their first two days of the week and the last day of the week.  I know we tell people that our off days are Saturday, Sunday, and Monday which is correct, but just not in that order.


Your weekend is dependent on when you work. If you work a b-key your weekend starts saturday and runs through Monday. Any way you want to look at it, you are still working 10 out of 11 days.


----------



## IntrovertOutlaw (Oct 25, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Your weekend is dependent on when you work. If you work a b-key your weekend starts saturday and runs through Monday. Any way you want to look at it, you are still working 10 out of 11 days.


Since we must work a different OT day every week if they schedule up every week, there is no formula to fix this.  I only look at off days.  The weekend never changes and I only deal with one week at a time because that's how we are paid.


----------

